
Show HN: Breathe – Peripheral Breath Trainer - filipeisho
https://github.com/filipeisho/breathe/
======
amar-laksh
KISS Solution for Linux: imv breathe.gif

-> imv: [https://github.com/eXeC64/imv](https://github.com/eXeC64/imv) (or any other really lightweight gif viewer)

-> breathe.gif: [https://quietkit.com/img/box-breathing-4x-v03.gif](https://quietkit.com/img/box-breathing-4x-v03.gif)

-> Set it to a custom shortcut and press q to close window.

~~~
b3ting
I put this gif into a floating window, with a chrome extension using the
Picture-in-Picture API: [https://googlechrome.github.io/samples/picture-in-
picture/](https://googlechrome.github.io/samples/picture-in-picture/)

Chrome extension:
[https://github.com/b3ting/breathe](https://github.com/b3ting/breathe)

~~~
filipeisho
I love it! I thought it wasn't going to stay on top when I switched to another
app but it did, it works great

------
geoelectric
I love this. I have ADHD and anxiety/stress issues where having occasional
reminders to concentrate on myself and get back in touch with things like this
actually really helps.

One quick comment. Aside from speed control, which wouldn't be terrible, being
able to resize it or park it in my menu bar (prefer that) would go a long way
towards usability.

~~~
filipeisho
I am glad you like it! This was a quick demo to see if it was useful for
someone. I was hoping to implement the same idea on the menu bar and on the
touch bar (for people who find a window annoying). A quick question: Why would
you like to resize the window? To make it bigger or smaller?

~~~
geoelectric
Smaller. I just need to see a hint in my peripheral vision to know I should
use it, and only need it to be very obvious while I am using it.

If you parked it in the menu bar, I could drop it down like a hanger when I
needed it.

I probably would _not_ suggest pulsing the menu bar icon itself or at least
making that optional. Having something constantly pulsing in the corner of my
eye wouldn't be great for flow. Having an occasional reminder to drop down the
hanger might be nice though.

~~~
interleave
I had the exact same experience. I put together a bare-bones menu bar app for
macOS. See my comment above for the link!

Edit: It does pulse within the menu bar which works for me, please let me know
if you find it distracting.

------
hombre_fatal
It should change color (even just shade) as a function of its radius so you
can learn where it is in the cycle from deep peripheral vision.

~~~
nsomaru
How would this work? My understanding is that there’s no colour in peripheral
vision. I guess a change in shade/intensity would be enough?

~~~
BugWatch
There is minimal color, yes, but I suppose one's brain will learn to "fake it"
once it figures out size-color correlation during those times you're paying it
direct attention.

------
owly
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/awesome-breathing-pacer-
timer/...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/awesome-breathing-pacer-
timer/id1453087953) I’ve been using Awesome Breathing. Presumptuous name but
simple and does the job.

------
voisin
For those interested, James Nestor’s book, “Breath: The New Science of a Lost
Art” [0] is absolutely fantastic on this subject.

[0]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/48890486](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/48890486)

------
apazzolini
It would be cool to control Phillips Hue bulbs on this cadence as more of a
background cue to breathe

------
hartator
That's awesome. Is there a way to custom speed or it's actually what you
should aim at? It feels super slow for me.

~~~
kioleanu
That's actually how it should be. I think you should aim for 4 to 5 breaths
per minute, I don't remember the exact number.

The technique is described by Kelly McGonigal in "The Willpower Instict" as
being the only scientifically proven "quick hack" to make your brain relax and
focus.

~~~
filipeisho
Yes! I hardcoded the app to make 4 seconds breathing in, 4 seconds holding
your breath, 4 seconds breathing out and 4 seconds holding your breath again.

~~~
JohnKacz
Perhaps instead of allowing full control you could have different modes? I
like using the 4-7-8 Method[1] but there are lots of different breath
exercises.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-C_VNM1Vd0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-C_VNM1Vd0)

~~~
filipeisho
I am quite new to breathing exercises but I also like the 4-7-8 exercise a
lot! I was thinking about implementing the most known exercises and then have
the option to create your own exercises. A lot of people have been pointing
out that the app was way too slow and that it was difficult for them to keep
up... I think that maybe if they can increase progressively the duration with
custom exercises they can adapt better (it's just a theory)

------
interleave
I love this so much. Thank you!

Especially for the "peripheral" part: For me it works better to "check-in" to
the ongoing process once in a while than having to remember to start an app
etc.

What didn't work for me was the window-based approach because I could never
find a good place to keep it. For whatever reason, I happen to use all four
corners of my screen all the time (!).

But I still wanted to have something peripheral! So with your inspiration, I
created a basic MacOs Menu Bar application that animates the 4:4:4 ratio
breathing. This works better for me personally now.

-> [https://github.com/akaalias/menu-bar-breathing](https://github.com/akaalias/menu-bar-breathing)

------
michaelbruce
Cool! Breathing ex are so powerful. I founded moonbird which is a personalised
breathing trainer!

Http://www.moonbird.life

------
jedimastert
I just saw an EDC video[0] that featured a Komuso Shift[1], which is basically
just a small metal tube that acts as a regulator to slow your breathing.

I don't know what component of HackerNews enjoys "luxury" EDC items, but the
idea of a hysical breath regulator is somewhat interesting to me.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVMGOfKdHQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVMGOfKdHQg)

[1]: [https://www.komusodesign.com/](https://www.komusodesign.com/)

~~~
evanlivingston
Yo, is that an $85 dollar straw?

~~~
amelius
> which is basically just a small metal tube that acts as a regulator to slow
> your breathing.

I'm curious if COVID facemasks have a similar beneficial effect on breathing.

------
mopierotti
Very cool. It would be nice if it was cross-platform, but I understand that
that would have been a bit beyond your 5 minute scope. (I use Mac, Windows,
and Linux roughly the same amount daily)

~~~
schwinn140
Agreed! How about possibly converting this to an in-browser web app to get
around the platform hurdles?

~~~
filipeisho
Someone on the comments implemented a chrome extension that opens up a gif
with the same ratios as breathe (4-4-4). It works great to be honest. Here is
the link:
[https://github.com/b3ting/breathe](https://github.com/b3ting/breathe)

------
nrjklk
This is great! I think this would be quite cool as a chrome plugin (solves
cross platform issue). You could also make the circle bigger every 20 mins or
so to remind you to breathe and avoid distractions. Kindof like a pomodoro
timer but where the break is breathing.

~~~
filipeisho
Hi, I am glad you like it! Someone on the comments implemented a chrome
extension that opens up a gif with the same ratios as breathe (4-4-4). It
works great to be honest. Here is the link:
[https://github.com/b3ting/breathe](https://github.com/b3ting/breathe)

I think that the idea of breathe reminding you to do breathing exercises
during regular intervals is great!

------
pivo
Nice! I've been using for the last 10 minutes and find I sometimes miss the
visual cues on my big monitor. It might be nice to have an option for subtle
audible cues as well.

~~~
filipeisho
I tried some iOS apps and some of them had audible cues as very low chords
(they were very relaxing) but since I am someone that listens to music a lot I
thought they would bother other people... Quick question: imagine I have a
magic way to make you not miss any visual cues from the app, do you think it
would still be nicer to have audible cues?

~~~
pivo
Not knowing what you're thinking about makes it hard to answer that question
but I'd be happy to give it a try!

------
weego
There's a similar visual shared on mental health discords when people are
suffering anxiety or panic attacks, though granted likely with a less accurate
breath cycle

[https://media1.tenor.com/images/80b6db690c2f50bd9a876ca0f70e...](https://media1.tenor.com/images/80b6db690c2f50bd9a876ca0f70e82d6/tenor.gif?itemid=8455215)

------
boncom99
It's so cool! I've been trying it for a few hours and it really work! Good
job!

------
Kiro
Can't breathe this slow even if I try. I normally breathe 30 times a minute.

~~~
GavinMcG
If you're breathing both in and out 30 times per minute, you should probably
speak to a doctor. There are a number of medical concerns that could be behind
that, and rapid (and therefore shallow) breaths can fail to rid the body of
carbon dioxide, making your blood overly acidic.

~~~
Kiro
> making your blood overly acidic.

What are the symptoms of that? I'm almost 40 and never had any health issues
so far. The breaths are shallow but I'm surprised to hear my breathing is
abnormal so I should probably speak to a doctor.

~~~
GavinMcG
> Slowly developing, stable respiratory acidosis (as in COPD [chronic
> obstructive pulmonary disease]) may be well tolerated, but patients may have
> memory loss, sleep disturbances, excessive daytime sleepiness, and
> personality changes. Signs include gait disturbance, tremor, blunted deep
> tendon reflexes, myoclonic jerks, asterixis, and papilledema. [0]

So, quite possibly nothing, or nothing you'd realize. Bodies are adept at
compensating. But there are potential concerns, and also, a chronic (and
compensated for) issue can acutely deteriorate.

I am not a doctor, though.

[0] [https://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/endocrine-and-
meta...](https://www.merckmanuals.com/professional/endocrine-and-metabolic-
disorders/acid-base-regulation-and-disorders/respiratory-acidosis)

------
ghostbrainalpha
So simple and such a good idea.

Have you noticed a difference in your anxiety or productivity?

~~~
filipeisho
I have been using it all day and I felt way calmer. For me (I think I am a
fast breather) it feels like I am meditating when I am able to follow the
breathing exercise. Since it has been a day since I started using it I can't
tell anything about productivity but what I can tell you I have been working
happier :)

------
guzik
How about having a real-time feedback regarding your breathing rate?

~~~
weego
And how would it know your breathing rate?

~~~
rks404
Apple Watch but tied around your throat?

~~~
nrjklk
lol

------
flaque
I love this

~~~
filipeisho
Thanks!

